# Gentoo em notebook antigo - Extensa 610

## bkm_br

Olá a todos.

Bom essa é minha primeira postagem aqui porque estava querendo começar a aprender a usar o gentoo. Hoje em dia eu uso no meu desktop o Kurumin 2.02 instalado no HD e o W$98SE.

Comprei esses dias um notebook antiguinho ( Acer Extensa 610 ) que é um P150 com 32 de ram e hd de 1.3gb ( atualmente com 500mb ocupados ). Ele não tem nada nele a não ser um drive de disquete. Consegui também uma placa PCMCIA de rede surecom que me deixa ligar na internet pelo notebook. Ele veio com Win98+Office97 e queria colocar linux nele até para mostrar para os outros que mesmo um micro antigo é bem "utilizavel". A minha intenção é usar ele pra levar para a faculdade para digitar as coisas que os professores passam em vez de usar cadernos..  :Cool: 

Minha intenção era deixar nesse notebook somente o linux. Como o sistema não é nenhum topo de performe tinha pensado em deixar com poucos programas. Minha ideia seria assim.

Kernel 2.4

XFCE 4 de interface grafica

Abiword

MP3blaster + algumas poucas mp3

Links Hacker ou então o Dillo ( vou usar pra procurar partes de codigos de lei que vou puxar do site do senado e salvar no hd )

Sylpheed 

emelFM de "File Manager"

Como o notebook não tem cd não sei como faria para poder instalar o gentoo nele. A rede não é problema que posso conectar o notebook em uma conexão adsl e por isso mesmo sem modem o computador podia entrar na net. O programa é como iniciar a instalação.  :Razz:  Alguem poderia me sugerir alguma coisa ???   :Question: 

----------

## humpback

Talvez aqui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/altinstall.xml encontre ideias sobre como conseguir instalar.

----------

## AngusYoung

Apenas complementando o que o Humpback disse, eu acho que você ainda tem as opções de efetuar boot por um disquete (que seja capaz de detectar todo seu hardware), e a partir disso copiar o que for preciso a partir de um drive NFS. 

Uma dica é usar o seu PORTAGE_TMPDIR(geralmente é /var/tmp/portage, e pode ser configurado através da opçãode mesmo nome no /etc/make.conf) também em um drive NFS ... 

Também tome cuidado com o tamanho da pasta Distfiles (/usr/portage/distfiles, por padrão) ... lá são armazenados os arquivos baixados (*.tar.gz, *.tar.bz2, etc) ... 

No mais é isso ... boa sorte   :Cool: 

----------

## bkm_br

Mas você tem ideia de onde posso conseguir uma imagem de disquete para gravar ? O meu é que a placa de rede é uma placa PCMCIA e ainda não sei como ela vai responder no linux ( como uma placa PCMCIA ou então PCI como o W$ fala que ela é ). Queria poder colocar um disquete que desse o boot e que reconheceria a placa PCMCIA em seguinda apontando talvez para o drive de cd rom de um computador externo ( um desktop por exemplo ) dando prosseguimento a instalação como se fosse o drive do desktop um drive do notebook mas ligado por rede ou algo semelhante rodando os arquivos no outro micro.

O mais interessante seria eu tentar fazer por uma instalação Diskless mas acho que a plaquinha aguente PXE pra poder bootar, então tinha que ter uma imagem que puxasse a placa pra funcionar.  :Sad: 

O que talvez desse certo seria uma instalação via FTP talvez, mas não sei como fazer isso :/

----------

## AngusYoung

 *bkm_br wrote:*   

> Mas você tem ideia de onde posso conseguir uma imagem de disquete para gravar ? O meu é que a placa de rede é uma placa PCMCIA e ainda não sei como ela vai responder no linux ( como uma placa PCMCIA ou então PCI como o W$ fala que ela é ). Queria poder colocar um disquete que desse o boot e que reconheceria a placa PCMCIA em seguinda apontando talvez para o drive de cd rom de um computador externo ( um desktop por exemplo ) dando prosseguimento a instalação como se fosse o drive do desktop um drive do notebook mas ligado por rede ou algo semelhante rodando os arquivos no outro micro.
> 
> O mais interessante seria eu tentar fazer por uma instalação Diskless mas acho que a plaquinha aguente PXE pra poder bootar, então tinha que ter uma imagem que puxasse a placa pra funcionar. 
> 
> O que talvez desse certo seria uma instalação via FTP talvez, mas não sei como fazer isso :/

 

Bom, de começo você pode tentar usar a tomsrtbt ou vir aqui e dar uma procurada pelas distros "minimalist". Em um caso (bem) mais extremo pode ser que seja preciso você fazer o seu próprio disco ...

O link que o Humpback passou tem algumas informações interessantes, relacionadas a instalações via net/ftp ... 

Boa sorte.

----------

## bkm_br

Mas o meu problema é que eu tentei usar o tomsrtbt mas ele não reconhece a placa de rede pcmcia e não tenho nem ideia de como fazer pra funcionar ! 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Alguma sugestão, porque estou com o notebook parado sem SO nele e queria ver se conseguia colocar ele pra funcionar de sabado pra domingo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## humpback

Uma solução mais complicada envolve abrir o portatil, sacar o disco duro, usar um adaptador +ara discos de portateis e ligar o disco no PC de secretária. Instalar lá (visto ter cdrom) e depois colocar o disco no laptop.

----------

## bkm_br

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Uma solução mais complicada envolve abrir o portatil, sacar o disco duro, usar um adaptador +ara discos de portateis e ligar o disco no PC de secretária. Instalar lá (visto ter cdrom) e depois colocar o disco no laptop.

 

Foi o que eu imaginei fazer já mas não sei onde conseguir um adptador desses. Segunda feira vou tentar correr atrás de um mas não tenho nem ideia por onde começar.   :Mad: 

----------

## humpback

Em portugal algumas lojas de informatica costuman ter (as pequenas, as grandes superficies não).

----------

## pilla

aqui no Brasil eh mais dificil, ja que nao tem tanto notebook por ai (a nao ser em Sao Paulo, talvez).

----------

## bkm_br

 *pilla wrote:*   

> aqui no Brasil eh mais dificil, ja que nao tem tanto notebook por ai (a nao ser em Sao Paulo, talvez).

 

Nem fala, que estou até com medo de saber quanto morreria nessa brincadeira.... Não queria ficar usando Windows mas se for que nem eu já olhei por ai uns cento e poucos é quase o preço que paguei no notebook, sem condições.

----------

## RoadRunner

Então e se te emprestassem uma placa de rede que funcione em linux? aí era só arrancar com a diskette e pronto, tinhas o problema resolvido. Se aí os adaptadores são caros, se calhar uma placa de rede é mais barata. ou tenta o ebay, os portes empre são mais baratos para o brasil que para o velho continente =)

----------

## bkm_br

É um notebook, tudo mais caro e complicado mesmo que seja uma maquina antiga como é meu caso.

O meu problema é o suporte as placas PCMCIA que não consigo em lugar nenhum fazer funcionar direito, todas as distros que eu testei só o mdk funcionou mais ou menos.

Que canseira.... Mas melhor do que deixar windoze na maquina...

----------

## RoadRunner

Sim, é um notebook, mas se funciona em mandrake funciona em qq linux. O problema é arranjares uma diskette de arranque que suporte a tua controladora pcmcia e a tua palca. A controladora parece-me que não é o problema, o problema parece ser mesmo a placa pcmcia. não tens ninguém que te empreste uma placa pcmcia baseada em realtek 8139 por exemplo?

----------

